# Boo



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Remember me? Sorry so little around but when I moved back up here from GR, it was to help care for my grandma and keep her in her senior apt as long as possible. She turned 91 in October and lets just say its been a rough couple of months. My son got sick and was out of school for nearly a month, then my grandma developed tinnitus and thats an ongoing issue now. Also, she is starting some early dementia signs. 

My husband says he can honestly say that I got my german stubborness honestly. 

So between times of trying to beat my head against the wall and screaming sometimes, Im trying to pop in. But RL is just winning more so right now...


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Missed ya Nancy. Sorry to hear of the rough times but remember that the Big Guy doesn't give us any more than we can handle. Hopefully, he'll send a little sunshine into your life in the near future.
Take care lady.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Good to hear from you. Take care, deep breaths and patience patience!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hang in there girl. Keep your chin up and look forward.

Remember to get yourself some "ME" time. It's essential.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Grandma is having a GOOD week this week. And on Sunday family and a couple of friends are going over to TC at Great Wolf Lodge for a very very very late 39th b'day party... I am sooo looking forward to that warm water..


----------

